# Youth Cabelas Hiking Boots Size 4 - FREE



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've got some Cabelas youth hiking boots size 4 that are in really good shape. If anyone has a kid that can put these to good use, let me know and they're yours.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Found a new home for the boots.


----------

